# I'm old and I got tired of lifting a 75 pound vise off of the mill table!



## Mini Cooper S (Feb 27, 2020)

As I said, I'm getting tired of lifting the 75 Lb. vise off of the mill. Not to mention whenever my son takes the vise off, he puts it on the floor, I really don't like picking it up off of the floor!
Necessity being the Mother of invention and laziness being the father, I made a vise storage arm. Works pretty good.
	

		
			
		

		
	



Clamp the bracket into the vise...


Unbolt and lower the table....


Swing vise around the back side for storage!
	

		
			
		

		
	



When not in use.


----------



## brino (Feb 27, 2020)

Great design and wonderfully built!
I suspect there will be quite a few "sincerest forms of flattery" built just like that.

I like your close fitting t-slot covers too.......

-brino


----------



## Janderso (Feb 27, 2020)

Looks great. Now for the 10” chuck


----------



## Weldo (Feb 27, 2020)

Very cool!


----------



## malmac (Feb 27, 2020)

I have the same problem with my dividing head. I need two people to lift the darn thing.
Have plans for an overhead crane.
While your solution would not work for me, you have certainly manufactured an elegant solution.
Great inspiration.


Mal


----------



## darkzero (Feb 27, 2020)

Nice, I like how you used pins to get captured between the vise jaws so it can't slip off.



malmac said:


> I have the same problem with my dividing head. I need two people to lift the darn thing.
> Have plans for an overhead crane.
> While your solution would not work for me, you have certainly manufactured an elegant solution.
> Great inspiration.
> ...



It could if you use a bar if you have a chuck mounted. That's what I use to move my super spacer around.


----------



## Mini Cooper S (Feb 27, 2020)

brino said:


> Great design and wonderfully built!
> I suspect there will be quite a few "sincerest forms of flattery" built just like that.
> 
> I like your close fitting t-slot covers too.......
> ...



Thanks, I don't like cleaning chip out of T-slots either!


----------



## Mini Cooper S (Feb 27, 2020)

darkzero said:


> Nice, I like how you used pins to get captured between the vise jaws so it can't slip off.


Thanks, the pins were the idea of my son and his buddy.


----------



## middle.road (Feb 27, 2020)

"_I'm old and I got tired of lifting a 75 pound vise off of the mill table_!" Ain't that the truth?
Heck - I'm having issues with the 50lb dog food bags that show up on the door step.
After analyzing the situation and coming to the stark realization that it just isn't doable anymore, I gave up trying to lift it on/off by myself. 
I score a small electric hoist at an estate sale and I need to get that mounted so that I can use it.


----------



## GL (Feb 27, 2020)

Great idea and nice execution. To extrapolate, we need a modular tool change system that can hold the vice, the dividing head, and the rotary table.  And that other thing the next guy will mention.  Dog food bag optional?


----------



## darkzero (Feb 27, 2020)

Mini Cooper S said:


> Thanks, the pins were the idea of my son and his buddy.



Nice. It reminded me of another member that did the same thing.


----------



## cmccuist1 (Feb 28, 2020)

I've got a swivel base on my D-60.  That rig weighs about a hundred lbs.!  Really like your design.


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Feb 28, 2020)

Very nice! I did something similar, but I used the slotting attachment hole and it pivots on a trailer hub.


----------



## Mini Cooper S (Feb 28, 2020)

middle.road said:


> "_I'm old and I got tired of lifting a 75 pound vise off of the mill table_!" Ain't that the truth?
> Heck - I'm having issues with the 50lb dog food bags that show up on the door step.



I hear you, heck now days most 50 pound bags of anything only weigh 45 pounds!  I'm waiting for one of my sons to come over and carry three 40 pound bags of softener salt down the basement for me.


----------

